# Seeking powerhead info for 10 gallon bowfront integrated filtration in top lid.



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

I picked this tank up and was told it was purchased from Petsmart about 10 years ago.

I am soaking to clean it up and do not know what size powerhead it originally came with to run the integrated filtration in the lid. I searched the internet for the tank model number and can not find any information other than expired links to the filter media.

Has anyone owned, or still own one of these tanks that can help me out with what size powerhead litres/gallons per hour and shape of powerhead to run the unit. I have ordered two small 300L/hour pumps from China that I should be able to retrofit but would prefer to use the closest to original that I can. Pumps from China will take a couple months to arrive so while I wait for them I hope somebody can help me with the correct powerhead parameters.

Tank info MEIKO Model# AQT-3800 other info in the lid AQT - 108/105 1/2 (G) R - 1 A-2-2





































Any help is greatly appreciated!

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

try again, bump up


----------

